# 25mm heatsink?



## aktorsyl (9/5/17)

Does anyone know where to get 510 heatsinks (25mm)? Two reasons why I'm considering one - the Sapor V2 that I have gets bloody hot and that heat radiates straight into the mod. Secondly (and probably more importantly), the Predator's dodgy 510. If I can put a heatsink on there (and leave it on there), I can use it as a bit of a grip for unscrewing tanks or getting RDA caps off.


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/5/17)

Locally I have only seen the 22mm at the vape guy... maybe post in The Who has stock thread


----------

